# Запуск после установки

## VitaliyK

Ребята, первый раз устанавливаю систему. Уперся в стену, знаний не хватает подскажите пожалуйста что хочет система.

Скрин

----------

## spica

_Last edited by spica on Thu Aug 11, 2022 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AHTOH

Всем здравия.

Устанавливаю с minimal CD x86.

Ядро настраивал вручную. В ядро добавил поддержку nForce2 и NVIDIA. FS оставил ext4, dos, NTFS. После выбора ОС с помощью GRUB Gentoo стартует в течении 2-3 сек после пропадает видео сигнал и судя по активности ЖД процесс загрузки дальше не идёт. Есть мысли как победить?

https://sendvid.com/n6bab26l

----------

